# Hegner parts and manual



## JohnDi (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I came across a used Hegner at a flea and grabbed it. I have never used a scroll saw but recognized the name and knew it was a good one.
It looks like the bracket? That holds the top of the blade is missing and I'm having trouble finding the model number (on the motor?) and a manual online.

Do any woodworking stores sell parts or is there an online resource ?

Thanks


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

A quick search with Google will give you your answer….... Advanced Machinery

There should be a plate on it with the model and production year.


----------

